

Gender Differences at the Facebook Hacker Cup - tolemarch
https://tolemarch.neocities.org/gender-differences-facebook-hacker-cup.html

======
zaroth
"Women were a minority of competitors (3.7%)... Gender of the entries was
determined by looking up the user and their profile gender. This can only be
done for some entries depending on privacy settings.... Gender could be
retrieved for 65% of participants..."

Let's punch some holes in this :-)

Are women equally likely as men to set their profile gender to private? I
doubt it. Obviously women were in the minority regardless, but probably not as
low as 3.7%.

Now, can you take the next step and say the highest scoring women are more
likely to have their profile gender set private?

